# PCO and FET??



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoping someone can help a little....I'm planning a fet for May and have had a consultation to add in immune tx. The problem is my new consultant seems to think I should have a natural fet instead of medicated?? My previous fet cycles (different consultant) have all been medicated as I have pco so have slightly irregular cycles. Do you think I should go ahead with natural even if I don't usually ovulate?? I'm so confused  
Thanks for reading  
Ali x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I, too have PCO with slight irregular cycle (28 days 35, longest being 42 days) and I have just come home form my clinic having discussed exactley what you are asking.

I had medicated last time and had a BFP that ended being a chemical pregnancy. I have now entered into a trial my clinic is running. Means I have 50/50 chance of having either med or nat. They didn't seem too concerned about my varying cycles although they did warn me that if I have nat then ovulation may fall on the weekend which would mean cancelling my TX  

I am also having a referal for having immunes done  

Not sure if I have helped you answer your question


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh fab Faithhope, thankyou so much for your reply   sounds like we have quite similar situations   I always thought natural fet was for ladies who ovulated and af was like clockwork  
The only bad bit about natural is the chance of timings clashing with weekends!  
When will your cycle start?  
Ali x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I ovulate every month (so my bloods say) but I am definately not having clockwork periods, what's a 28 day cycle  

I am phoning in my cycle day 1 with May's AF so not long, same as you?


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think af has only ever arrived on day 28 once!!  
I'm not ovulating so worried I should be doing medicated??

I have had to go ahead to start on this af (day 34 so far   ) but have some stressful days ahead as I hand in two assignments at uni. By May I will be chilled and ready to give fet my full attention  
Ali x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

if you are not ovulating then I am sure theres no way you can do natural? I may be wrong (we need to investigate further   ) but when I was asking my consultant today about nat FET she asked about ovulating, as they need that to understand when to put the embryo back in? I will have to do ovulation sticks to let the clinic know that I have my surge.... does that make sense?

If you are not 100% sure about nat then please don't go ahead this month, it sounds like you need more advice


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mmmmm that's what I thought, I'm going to call my clinic tomorrow. I have used ov sticks in the past and never had a surge due to my pco  
Thanks for all your help   wishing you lots of luck for your cycle, will be interesting to see which type of fet you 'get'  
Thanks again  
Ali x


----------



## waitingimpatiently (Mar 28, 2012)

Im a few days away from a frozen transfer - just wanted to wish you all luck  
Im scared to death. All my friends have babies now and I am hoping this is my turn. I have pcos x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*waitingimpatiently*  FET is much easier to cope with than IVF/ICSI (but no easier on the mind  ) Let us know how it goes, how many do you have frozen and what grades? xxxx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, quick update.... I rang and spoke to a nurse about my protocol, it seems I have been prescribed ovitrelle (sp) that will be given as a trigger once I have a lead follie......egg or no egg   then the embie will be popped back   all makes sense now hehe

Waitingimpatiently - Hope your transfer goes well, sending lots of  

I'm pinning all my hopes on 1 little blasto frostie, clinging to the saying from my cons who said "we only freeze excellent blasts"      
Ali x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Ali

Hope your OK - i think ive seen you on the Shropshire board. I have PCOS and had a mc at 5 weeks last week. I am going private for my first FET as didnt want to wait 8 weeks for a NHS FET (its so long!!) 

I don't have regular cycles at all - about 2-3 months and no ov so i think they are going to put me on the pill first to time it right - has anyone mentioned metformin to you?

I was told to take it my first cycle but when we didnt get fertilisation and i was really sick - i paniced and didnt take it 2nd cycle we had a really good batch but then i mc at 5 weeks. I did research and apparently the metformin helps decrease mc in women with PCO so i'm going to speak to doc about maybe taking it with my FET...

When is your cycle going to be?

Hi everyone else - good luck for your FETs!!    

Sx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh S1mmy   I'm so so sorry about your recent mc          I know how you feel and it's totally heartbreaking   time is a great healer, and I always felt like just getting on with it, something to keep my mind busy. So I can totally understand why you have gone private to save more waiting!  

Interesting about going on the pill, I did that at the lister before dr, didn't know shrewsbury did that too?? I also thought they didn't approve of metformin, no one has ever mentioned it?? Maybe as my af are sort of regular (every 28- 35 ish days) that don't think I need it? Sounds like you were better off without it hehe as I had heard it can make you really rough, but then if it helps reduce mc then it's a balancing act I guess    

Hopefully my fet will be on May's af, although at this rate who knows......this af is yet to show and I'm loosing track of what cd I am on!!  

Wishing you lots of luck for your fet, we may even be cycle buddies, and I'm hopefully using shrewsbury as a satelite scanning clinic so we could bump into each other  Take lots of care
Ali x


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Ali   - i am one to just get on with things too - at Shrewsbury they say you have to wait 18 weeks in between treatment. I reckon they can probably treat you earlier but with waiting lists you have to treat someone before it gets to 18 weeks and RSH leave it the full time!! 

You are so lucky that you are quite regular - but yes Shrewsbury do it too for me as i am so irregular they have to in order to get me into the diary. it just adds on another month though so its a pain - why does AF never arrive when you want it hey?!

Do you have a scheduling appt soon then? My consultant appt is next week so we'll see what they say but hoping if i start the pill soon the it will be may AF so were in the same boat!!

Good luck - and let me know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## waitingimpatiently (Mar 28, 2012)

We did the transfer today - froze 4 and thawed 4 successfully. They have transferred 3 day embryos 1 8 cell, 1 7 cell. Lining was 12.5mm on Friday. Now for the 2WW! 
We discarded the other two as they were not strong enough to go to blasto, and they wouldnt let us also transfer them lol (me being crazy asking for them all lol)


----------



## DollyandTeddy (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck Kelly.  Everything crossed for you.  x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wrote a lovely long reply and my laptop froze grrrrrrrrrr!
Anyway.........

Waiting - Great news on being pupo     hope they are snuggling in  

S1mmy - I have heard about this new 18 week waiting list thing      not sure why they have introduced it, as in the last 2 years there has never even been a waiting list?    I've already had my scheduling app and can start when af arrives. I am waiting until may af as I have a couple of stressful weeks ahead (uni assignments) so want to get sorted first   I also need the time to arrange the satelite clinic (probably shrewsbury) and order my drugs. Stay in touch, we may just end up being cycle buddies  
Ali x


----------

